# Do you want a spanking??



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

the answer to this, if you ask my kids..... will be happy smiles, and jumping up and down and peals of giggles.

Because they haven't the faintest idea as to what the term "spanking" means.








that's all. It's a current fav. joke of dh's and mine


----------



## mom22girls (May 5, 2005)

A spanking new what?????

Does it come with whipped cream and sprinkles???

Not really in my kids' vocabulary either.

-H


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

"Does it come in pink?"


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I only played that joke once.

Then I had to give them cinnamon toast. Because they kept waiting for their "Spankings".


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

We used to do that to.

Didn't work out well when they started asking their friends.

Enough said.


----------



## Cassandra M. (Aug 3, 2003)

My kids think spankings mean wrestling on the floor and getting play taps on the butt. They spank me.









One time, we were over at another friends and she *really* spanked her daughter in front of mine. Her daughter started crying and ran upstairs, and my then 5 yr old looked at me completely shocked and couldn't believe that another child got a spanking that hurt her, and when we left, kept asking me questions about it all day. I said something to the mom about it and she offered to not spank her kids in front of mine again.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
We used to do that to.

Didn't work out well when they started asking their friends.

Enough said.









Yeah, I figure it is only a matter of time









It is really funny though-they'll follow dh around the house whining for their spankings


----------



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

Quote:

My kids think spankings mean wrestling on the floor and getting play taps on the butt. They spank me.
yeah, my DD is always telling me she's going to "smack my butt" because it's a big game she and her daddy play when they're wrestling. i'm always worried that someone is going to think she's heard that in a serious way at home







but i can't imagine what her reaction would be if she heard what getting your butt smacked means in most houses







:


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

. I don't even think mine have heard that word....although my oldest is going on 3. Although he likes to lay behind me and play bicycle legs on my butt. He's getting so big though that it's starting to hurt!


----------



## moppity (Aug 15, 2005)

I can see my DD doing this too, whenever DH is playing/'wrestling' with her (as much as you do with a (almost) 2yo







) he says 'smack your bum' and I can see her thinking it's a game too.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu* 
the answer to this, if you ask my kids..... will be happy smiles, and jumping up and down and peals of giggles.

Because they haven't the faintest idea as to what the term "spanking" means.








that's all. It's a current fav. joke of dh's and mine









Same here.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

My kids think "spanking" is the funniest thing in the world too. I've even used it when they are acting kind of naughty and I'm flustered but feel like being silly "do you want a spanking" and they all run and say "ahhhhhhhhhhh" hiding under the covers and giggling all the time, while try to find them and tickle them. The only drawback is that for the next four hours they'll follow me around smacking me on the bum trying to get me to chase them. It's funny, but only for awhile, if you know what I mean.







Sometimes they even wiggle their little bums out for me and say "heehee momma, spank me" It's terrible.







But I suppose there are worse things in life than not knowing the true meaning of that one. I just hope they don't do it in public!!

As a side note, one of the neighbor kids rode by on his bike and smacked me on the bum the other day...not sure what that was about







: (he's seven. and kind of impish)


----------



## unityco (Jan 17, 2007)

My girlfriend has a hilarious story about this... she was at her wits end with her youngest (2 yrs) nothing she tried all day would get him to behave, so in desparation she asked "do you want a spanking?" to which her son replied "I dare you, Mommy!" knowing full well she'd never do it. So my friend's now caught... what to do? She certainly doesn't want to spank her son, but she doesn't want to compromise her authority either. So she makes a big production out of it, tells her son, "okay, go upstairs and lie on my bed with your pants down." Then tells her older two boys to go get towels and a bowl of water to clean up all the blood while she goes to get a belt and some rope - hoping this will scare the kid into backing down. So she goes upstairs with her 'provisions' in tow, and asks her son "are sure you want a spanking?" He says "go ahead, Mommy, what are you waiting for?" Well, at that point she couldn't keep a stern face anymore and started laughing. Bluff called! But all that from a TWO year old - I still can't get over his savvy. "I dare you, Mommy," really!


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

Awesome that so many children don't know this euphemism for hitting kids! My kids don't know it either (ages 4.5 and 2.5) and I think it will be a sad day when I have to explain that there is a special word for hitting young people.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

when i asked my 4 year old that she immediately retorted back 'mommy what does spanking mean?' so now she uses it on me. and I burst out laughing.


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

to be honest i am not overly comfortable about making a joke out of something that is very real, frightening and scary for some children. i am glad all of our children are so protected from this kind of humiliation and pain, but personally i don't feel comfortable in making light of it.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peacelovingmama* 
Awesome that so many children don't know this euphemism for hitting kids! My kids don't know it either (ages 4.5 and 2.5) and I think it will be a sad day when I have to explain that there is a special word for hitting young people.

I am glad as well. unfortunately my oldest DOES know what a spanking is. I have found myself yelling this at him when i'm in my low periods. fortunately I am getting better at controlling these urges.

I am glad this thread is here. I have hopes still that ds won't remember what spank means. maybe he will.

I do agree though that it is not joking matter. there are parents who spank and think its the best thing since sliced bread and parents out there that spank sometimes and are trying to control the urge to and change their behavior.

i'm not sure what I'm trying to say. ds is being extra cute today and I'm finding it hard to understand why I ever could hurt him in such a way.


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

For some using humor around the term "spanking" is a way of acknowledging the social pressure to spank, while breaking a cycle of violence.


----------



## Cassandra M. (Aug 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliversmum2000* 
to be honest i am not overly comfortable about making a joke out of something that is very real, frightening and scary for some children. i am glad all of our children are so protected from this kind of humiliation and pain, but personally i don't feel comfortable in making light of it.

I can't change what other people do and how they discipline their kids. I can change mine, and for us, spanking means something drastically different than it does in other homes. It's the action behind the word, not the word itself, that causes harm.

I understand what you're saying, but I've found I need all the light and humor I can get to parent my kids in the way they deserve in this punitive world. By using the spanking term lightly, I am not invalidating the terrible experience behind the word used in many homes, but rather changing the meaning of it into something drastically different in my own home.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heartmama* 
For some using humor around the term "spanking" is a way of acknowledging the social pressure to spank, while breaking a cycle of violence.

I agree.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heartmama* 
For some using humor around the term "spanking" is a way of acknowledging the social pressure to spank, while breaking a cycle of violence.

This reminds me of a story I read a long time ago in Ann Landers, about a family whose discipline method was to make a big production out of "spanking." The child would be bent over the parent's lap and then ceremoniously tapped on the butt with a toothpick. Everyone would laugh and the tension would be gone. I always though that would be a cute way of defusing a conflict, although I haven't actually tried it (my son is too little to understand!).


----------

